# News Story about LHK yesterday



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a news story about our kennel that came out yesterday. There is also a video with it. 
The 8 week old puppy in the beginning of the video was pretty flat and lazy because she had just eaten right before the news guys got here, I was a little embarrased by how she looked, but they showed it anyway. The GSD biting the suit is a 4 year old IPO trained dog, owned by one of our interns, we just started him on the suit a few sessions ago and are trying to teach him to bite the leg, and to push instead of pull on the bite.
http://www.dailymail.com/News/201304300215


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike, I love watch your YouTube stuff... This is cool too. That mal towards the end. The copper machine.... What a nut job. Nice dog. Best quote. " I really just need a reckless dog ". 


Keep up the good work mike.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

mike suttle said:


> Here is a news story about our kennel that came out yesterday. There is also a video with it.
> The 8 week old puppy in the beginning of the video was pretty flat and lazy because she had just eaten right before the news guys got here, I was a little embarrased by how she looked, but they showed it anyway. The GSD biting the suit is a 4 year old IPO trained dog, owned by one of our interns, we just started him on the suit a few sessions ago and are trying to teach him to bite the leg, and to push instead of pull on the bite.
> http://www.dailymail.com/News/201304300215


 
Very nice. Thanks for sharing. 

How is the GSD bred? 



Regards


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Mike, I love watch your YouTube stuff... This is cool too. That mal towards the end. The copper machine.... What a nut job. Nice dog. Best quote. " I really just need a reckless dog ".
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work mike.


Thanks Ted,
We have several very strong "copper machines" as you call them, this one is Rudy, a two year old Django son. He is a hell of a nice dog in every way, and is a good producer from what we can see so far.
And yes...........I really just need a reckless dog, we can do any job we want with a dog like that.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How is the GSD bred?
> 
> ...


Thanks Tiago, I'm not sure how that GSD is bred, he belongs to my intern, We just started working him on a suit a few sessions ago. I think he is a Czech line dog. Nice stable temperament, calm dog, good nerves, very balanced drives, nice grip, good aggression, likes to fight, and he even has good hips!
I am not really a GSD fan, but he's not a bad dog for sure.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

mike suttle said:


> Thanks Tiago, I'm not sure how that GSD is bred, he belongs to my intern, We just started working him on a suit a few sessions ago. I think he is a Czech line dog. Nice stable temperament, calm dog, good nerves, very balanced drives, nice grip, good aggression, likes to fight, and he even has good hips!
> I am not really a GSD fan, but he's not a bad dog for sure.


 
Yes, yes, I am aware you are not a fan of GSD's.  But there are good ones, out there. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice!
Love the CRAZY Mali


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Cool piece.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

